# Too crowded?



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

Alright so we just redid my betta’s 5gal tank an hour ago, got more things for him to hide in and more live plants. Now it seems like he’s swimming up and down and across this one side of the tank and keeps going to this corner by the filter and just staring. I’m worried about him, is his tank too crowded with stuff? Is he just getting used to it? He explores still and goes into his floating log and seems happy but gravitates right back towards that side of the tank and the corner.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's looking good!

Betta need shade and cover. Brightly-lit, open tanks aren't the best. It is just my theory so take it for what's it's worth. Betta don't have the protection of a shoal or school. For this reason, I believe Betta feel more vulnerable to predators when a tank is too open.

Long-time Betta keepers have a saying: "If you can see your Betta at a glance you don't have enough plants."


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It's looking good!
> 
> Betta need shade and cover. Brightly-lit, open tanks aren't the best. It is just my theory so take it for what's it's worth. Betta don't have the protection of a shoal or school. For this reason, I believe Betta feel more vulnerable to predators when a tank is too open.
> 
> Long-time Betta keepers have a saying: "If you can see your Betta at a glance you don't have enough plants."


Aw cute saying😂 So you think it doesn’t look too crowded? I’m just so unsure and I don’t want him dying from stress or anything😅 What is with his corner obsession and glass surfing on one side? That’s what is worrying me


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's looking good but has a ways to go. He needs more plants and cover to do something about the bright lights. He needs a shady area. Anchoring bunch plants in a corner and letting the flow over the water line is a great way to create shade/cover.

Sometimes reflection from lights that are too bright can cause glass surfing. 

I have no idea if it's because my tanks are so heavily planted, but (knock wood) I have had a glass surfer in years and years. Mine couldn't glass surf except for the front if they tried.


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

clerbird321 said:


> Aw cute saying😂 So you think it doesn’t look too crowded? I’m just so unsure and I don’t want him dying from stress or anything😅 What is with his corner obsession and glass surfing on one side? That’s what is worrying me





RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It's looking good but has a ways to go. He needs more plants and cover to do something about the bright lights. He needs a shady area. Anchoring bunch plants in a corner and letting the flow over the water line is a great way to create shade/cover.
> 
> Sometimes reflection from lights that are too bright can cause glass surfing.
> 
> ...


Oh okay that’s really good to know! Do you have recommendations for live plants that I can just put into the gravel like my Anubias and Java Ferns? And how would I anchor bunch plants to let them float on the top of the water? I might just do silk plants for now and really shove them in there😂 I just want him to have space to swim, isn’t that important especially with a smaller tank?


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It's looking good but has a ways to go. He needs more plants and cover to do something about the bright lights. He needs a shady area. Anchoring bunch plants in a corner and letting the flow over the water line is a great way to create shade/cover.
> 
> Sometimes reflection from lights that are too bright can cause glass surfing.
> 
> ...


More plants!!! Added 3 more of his fake plants, two in that corner where he kept going to, one purple one next to those, and a little green one you can’t see in the back left next to the tall green one. He seems to like it  Still flares up at his heater lol. I didn’t know you could put so many plants in! I totally thought it would overcrowd them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

In your other thread? The one with the dragon Betta is a 5.5 gallon. The floating plant is Hornwort. It grows really fast. When I would trim it I would give the trimmings to my neighbor for her Koi pond. Fast growing plants absorb more Nitrates than slower-growing ones like Anubias. Don't get me wrong, I love Anubias and my new 2.5 is going to have mostly those with a couple of smaller Crypts or foreground plants and Hornwort. But the stem plants are really the ones that keep a tank balanced. Before there were filters for bowls (don't recall any tanks under 10 gallons), we used Anacharis or Hornwort to "filter."

You can get plant anchors at most pet stores. They are lead but not harmful.

I've seen a lot of mixed silk and live plants that looked really nice.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Where did you your stone structure and heart piece? Could you link them please?


----------



## clerbird321 (Nov 16, 2020)

Melogrunty said:


> Where did you your stone structure and heart piece? Could you link them please?


Petsmart! Here ya go.








Top Fin® Rock Cave Ornament | fish Ornaments | PetSmart


Top Fin® Rock Cave Ornament at PetSmart. Shop all fish ornaments online




www.petsmart.com












Top Fin® Seaside Heart Aquarium Ornament | fish Ornaments | PetSmart


Top Fin® Seaside Heart Aquarium Ornament at PetSmart. Shop all fish ornaments online




www.petsmart.com


----------

